# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Nueva guerra del agua. Trasvase Duero-Segura

## termopar

Insaciables!!




> *
> Y ahora, trasvase Duero-Segura*
> 
> El consejero de Medio Ambiente de Castilla y León advierte de que velará por los intereses de la Comunidad ante la idea del PP de Murcia
> 
> M. SERRADOR 
> 17/11/2016 08:58h - Actualizado: 17/11/2016 09:02h.
> 
> Murcia sigue buscando agua para sus cultivos y ante el fracaso del trasvase Tajo-Segura, en esta Comunidad continúan estudiando la forma de hacer llegar el ansiado líquido a sus tierras. La última propuesta ha llegado de la mano del Partido Popular de Murcia, uno de cuyos diputados autonómicos, Jesús Cano, ha planteado al Gobierno central que haga viable el trasvase Tajo-Segura redotando los embalses de Entrepeñas (Guadalajara) y Buendía (Cuenca) con 250 hectómetros cúbicos anuales de la cabecera del Duero (Soria). A su juicio, este proyecto sería «la solución estable y permanente» para ayudar a rebajar el déficit hídrico de la cuenca del Segura. Considera, además, que se trata de una «propuesta solvente y factible» porque beneficiaría a Madrid y Castilla-La Mancha, que aumentarían sus caudales en la cuenca del Tajo y el sureste español, que tendría garantizada así la aportación de recursos para la agricultura.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.abc.es/espana/castilla-le...8_noticia.html

----------


## pablovelasco

La idea no es estúpida... Habla de insaciables, bueno, lo cierto es que desviar agua de río caudalosos y menos aprovechables, a otros más secos pero donde resulta más factible la agricultura a mí personalmente me parece bien. Otros opinan que nos tenemos que apañar con lo que tenemos, bueno, también es respetable, aunque esté en contra, el estado lo que debe de hacer es conciliar en la medida de lo posible estas aspiraciones contrapuestas, ya que el Duero no sólo es de la gente por donde pasa, si no de todos los españoles. Quizá se puedan extraer 250hm3 sin causar un gran perjuicio al Duero, y eso mejoraría no sólo el trasvase, si no al Tajo en general. Entiendo que se pueda estar en desacuerdo con la conexión intercuencas, pero a priori, personalmente me parece interesante.
Claro, ahora también se tendría que ver el coste del m3 a cuánto ascendería, ya que apenas podemos pagar el agua ahora.

----------

Asterion (24-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Es muy estúpida, populista y costosa. 

Pero no sería mas fácil que el que tiene sol y le falta agua se dedique a extraer del sol su energía bien para desalinizar o para exportar electricidad, usar esos campos de cultivo yermos para poner placas solares y dejar de succionar los tesoros de otros aunque estos sean españoles también y tengan el derecho a decidir qué hacer con el agua.

Y los que tienen agua la usen para su beneficio? que la tecnología mejora mucho y ahora se cultivan tomates en los países bajos muy competitivos y sin sol,digo yo que también lo podrán hacer los de Burgos o Soria o crear valor con el agua de otro modo, incluso dejarla correr y atraer turismo. Pero es su fuente de recursos, no las del murciano.

Se crearían muchos menos problemas. y más sinergias. 

Ahora, con una nueva ley para la fotovoltaica en Murcia ya lo tenéis más fácil para empezar a cambiar esos terrenos ilegales, en legales y productivos. Y dejar de robar al resto.

----------


## pablovelasco

*que la tecnología mejora mucho y ahora se cultivan tomates en los países bajos muy competitivos y sin sol,digo yo que también lo podrán hacer los de Burgos o Soria*

Y a qué esperan? A ver si hunden a Mazarrón o a Almería, nadie se lo impide y yo tampoco.

*Pero es su fuente de recursos, no las del murciano*

No estoy de acuerdo, la titularidad de los ríos es estatal, y de momento soy igual de español que un señor de Burgos o de Soria. Y el agua del trasvase no solo va a Murcia, también a Alicante, y a Almería. Discutir si es posible conciliar posturas de alguna forma, a mí no me parece populismo ni estupidez. Oiga, quizá baja la presión sobre la cabecera del Tajo, y el impacto en el Duero es mínimo.

*Ahora, con una nueva ley para la fotovoltaica en Murcia ya lo tenéis más fácil para empezar a cambiar esos terrenos ilegales, en legales y productivos. Y dejar de robar al resto.*

Mi terreno no es ilegal, y me parece muy bien perseguir la ilegalidad. Lo que me gustaría que me explicara, es a quién diablos robo yo. Tengo  2.5 ha de limón fino, y riego con agua del Segura y del Tajo, además de una estación depuradora de aguas residuales de Molina de Segura. A quién robo exactamente, al Segura? hay gente que diría que sí, que el agua pertenece al río y extraerla para regar un robo, al Tajo?, fue el estado el que construyó el trasvase para mejorar los cultivos, entendiendo que es una mejora nacional y no local??? O quizá robamos a la gente de Molina de Segura al quedarnos con sus aguas fecales??? Sí seguro que es esto último.

----------

Asterion (24-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

La cuestión es que para que usted tenga el agua se lo tiene que quitar a otro. 

Claro. El agua es de todos, el terreno es de todos, el sol es de todos y las playas son de todos... los españoles . 

Cuando me dará usted la parte que me corresponde de sus.... lo que sea? No, mejor se lo pido al de inditex.

Yo no he dicho que usted tenga nada ilegal, pero la razón por la que se pide este trasvase, no es por lo legal, sino por lo ilegal que existe en su confederación.

----------


## perdiguera

> Es muy estúpida, populista y costosa. 
> 
> Pero no sería mas fácil que el que tiene sol y le falta agua se dedique a extraer del sol su energía bien para desalinizar o para exportar electricidad, usar esos campos de cultivo yermos para poner placas solares y dejar de succionar los tesoros de otros aunque estos sean españoles también y tengan el derecho a decidir qué hacer con el agua.
> 
> Y los que tienen agua la usen para su beneficio? que la tecnología mejora mucho y ahora se cultivan tomates en los países bajos muy competitivos y sin sol,digo yo que también lo podrán hacer los de Burgos o Soria o crear valor con el agua de otro modo, incluso dejarla correr y atraer turismo. Pero es su fuente de recursos, no las del murciano.
> 
> Se crearían muchos menos problemas. y más sinergias. 
> 
> Ahora, con una nueva ley para la fotovoltaica en Murcia ya lo tenéis más fácil para empezar a cambiar esos terrenos ilegales, en legales y productivos. Y dejar de robar al resto.


Le ruego no vuelva a escribir acusaciones de robo sin fundamento. Está acusando a todos los murcianos de robo, al menos es lo que se deduce de sus frases. 
Gracias.

----------

Aster (24-nov-2016),F. Lázaro (25-nov-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Claro. El agua es de todos, el terreno es de todos, el sol es de todos y las playas son de todos... los españoles .* 

El terreno sí que puede estar sujeto a propiedad privada, siempre subordinada a los supremos intereses de la nación. No es de todos, existe propiedad privada... todavía.
Y exacto, las playas públicas son de todos los españoles, no podemos los de levante (no solo Murcia) decir que es nuestro recurso natural, y hacer lo que nos plazca, como cobrar a otros españoles por su uso, no, mire, es de todos los españoles, aunque estén en mi provincia. 


*Yo no he dicho que usted tenga nada ilegal, pero la razón por la que se pide este trasvase, no es por lo legal, sino por lo ilegal que existe en su confederación.*

No sabía que la razón era esa, podría facilitarme la información que tenga al respecto? Ahora está todo muy vigilado, no se puede sacar una gota de más. Las restricciones y los precios son muy elevados. Los abusos que se cometan que se corrijan, por supuesto, es un bien escaso y hay que racionalizarlo. Pero no tengo tan claro que sean los que roban el motivo por el cual falta agua. Y sí, me parece mal que los terrenos ilegales de hace 20 años, se legalizaran. El primer perjudicado de eso fui yo, créame, bueno mi abuelo, que hace 20 años, tenía 8.

----------


## termopar

> Le ruego no vuelva a escribir acusaciones de robo sin fundamento. Está acusando a todos los murcianos de robo, al menos es lo que se deduce de sus frases. 
> Gracias.


Si yo pienso que cualquier trasvase en contra de la voluntad del territorio cedente, como así parece ser con el gobierno de Castilla y León,  es un robo.

Si además quien lo pide no es una organización en particular sino el propio gobierno murciano,  que es el representante legítimo de todos los murcianos....

Puede deducir perfectamente mi opinión,  y no la voy a cambiar. Voten a otros que no sean unos piratas

----------


## perdiguera

> Si yo pienso que cualquier trasvase en contra de la voluntad del territorio cedente, como así parece ser con el gobierno de Castilla y León,  es un robo.
> 
> Si además quien lo pide no es una organización en particular sino el propio gobierno murciano,  que es el representante legítimo de todos los murcianos....
> 
> Puede deducir perfectamente mi opinión,  y no la voy a cambiar. Voten a otros que no sean unos piratas


Usted ha escrito " Y dejar de robar al resto" en esa oración se indica que se está robando, no habla de un supuesto robo.
Si el trasvase Duero Tajo no está funcionando, no pude haber robo. Y como creo que Ud no es tonto, cuando escribe dejar de robar, quiere decir, de hecho lo dice, que se está robando ahora.
El último mensaje que contiene una supuesta explicación por su parte, de su opinión, no es más que un vano intento de engañar a alguien, pues no hay trasvase Duero Tajo ni el gobierno murciano difiere tanto ideológicamente del de Castilla y León, ni los murcianos votamos mayoritariamente a piratas.

----------


## termopar

Ese es el problema de los trasvases, que son siempre muy injustos, sobre todo aquellos en los que se realizaron cuando las libertades estaban cercenadas. 

Me gustaría saber si Castilla la Mancha tuviera la potestad de eliminar los derechos adquiridos del trasvase Tajo-Segura, la voluntad de los manchegos sería el mantenimiento del status actual. 

Como eso es presente, real,... como a pesar de las muchas solicitudes por parte del gobierno de CLM de parar los actuales trasvases no se actúa en consecuencia y a favor de la voluntad de la comunidad cedente, considero que actualmente se está cometiendo un acto de toma para sí de lo ajeno. Y esto no es virtual, ni veo a nadie ( o muy poco representativo) de la comunidad de Murcia revelándose contra dicho acto legítimo pero no democrático.

Y de ahí el tiempo presente de mi oración.

----------


## perdiguera

Mire Ud, no es bueno hacerse portavoz de la totalidad, pues siempre tendrá alguien en contra.
¿Son injustos los trasvases del Ebro al Gran Bilbao?
¿Son injustos el trasvase del Ter a Barcelona, de Siurana a Riudecanyes, del Júcar al Turia, del Negratin al Almanzora? O ¿sólo es injusto el Tajo Segura?
Solo he puesto algunos los que son entre cuencas distintas. Cuencas, no confederaciones.
¿Sabe Ud que hay comunidades de regantes de Castilla la Mancha que venden, ha leído bien venden, el agua a la que tienen derecho a los regantes murcianos?
¿Son ladrones también los compradores?
Como ve no se puede pontificar ni llamar a todos los murcianos ladrones, ni acusarles de votar a quien no le gusta a uno, ni intentar, por no reconocer un error, salirse por la tangente. A algunos no nos engaña.
Con esto acabo la discusión, me marcho de viaje al extranjero durante un tiempo, pero me gustaría que reconsiderara sus calificativos hacia nosotros. Al menos cuando vuelva me llevaría una alegría. En caso contrario, lamentablemente, tendré que pensar qué le ha debido pasar para tener tanta inquina a los murcianos y que le dure tanto.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Sí, le voy a reconocer el único error que he cometido. Decir que todos los trasvases son injustos, cuando en algunos casos no lo son, si las partes están de acuerdo.
De lo demás, nada que decir.

----------


## pablovelasco

Pero qué partes tienen que estar de acuerdo??? A quiénes pertenecen los ríos de España a ver, a los ribereños directos, a los de la región, a los de la CCAA, o al conjunto de la nación??? Si se hace alguna obra de este tipo es en la esperanza de que va a ser bueno para el conjunto. Sr. Termopar, a mí el estado me expropió una parte de mis tierras por donde iba a pasar una autopista para mejorar el turismo en la costa de levante. A mí directamente me fastidió, ya que no tengo negocios de ese tipo y perdí tierra, pero estas cosas se hacen pensando en que nacionalmente es interesante.(Diría ud. que me robaron para que los negocios hoteleros hagan su Agosto¿¿?) A partir de ahí me parece bien debatir, puesto que todos tenemos derecho al disfrute de mares y ríos, de que racionalicemos su uso, y se apoyen medidas distintas de suministro, como desaladoras, y mejora de infraestructura.
Dios quiera que las nuevas técnicas de desalación funcionen, y se pueda mandar agua desde Murcia hacia otros sitios, y valga para regar toda clase de cultivos. En el embalse de la Pedrera parece que que el agua desalada mezclada funciona bastante bien para la hortaliza de la zona. Estuve en Alicante y me hablaron bien de ella... Un poco cara, pero que aguantaba la planta, y que para los melones era especial. (Les gusta el agua un poco salobre)

----------

perdiguera (28-nov-2016)

----------

